
DNA from teeth leads to discovery of new group of ancient Siberians - benbreen
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/06/190605133524.htm
======
mc32
One of the interesting bits here is that these are the only people outside of
North America to share DNA with first peoples of North America.

